# 65 GTO Interior Restoration Questions



## Riccap (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm new to GTOs and managed to find a 90% complete car...the only major bit of work left is to install the interior. Unfortunately, the seller was planning on a black interior and did the dash in black. My first question is whether its possible to update the dash board and pad to red without removing the windshield and complete disassembling the dash instruments...I'm guessing that's it not possible, but I'd sure appreciate everyone's experience with this before I start tearing the car apart.

I also have a couple of other questions:

1. any issues that I should be aware of if I try to install an reproduction centre console in this car
2. any opinions about which interior upholstery manufacturer is better
3. any opinions about which pontiac parts vendor is the best to deal with.

Thanks very much for your help with these questions.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Riccap said:


> I'm new to GTOs and managed to find a 90% complete car...the only major bit of work left is to install the interior. Unfortunately, the seller was planning on a black interior and did the dash in black. My first question is whether its possible to update the dash board and pad to red without removing the windshield and complete disassembling the dash instruments...I'm guessing that's it not possible, but I'd sure appreciate everyone's experience with this before I start tearing the car apart.
> 
> I also have a couple of other questions:
> 
> ...


i think all colors of cars look good with a black dash and pad. otherwise you need to disassemble it.

py is a good vendor for parts.

legendary is considered to be the best interior manufacturer but they screwed up my interior. they are also about 20% more expensive than pui


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pull the windshield and dash. Not a really big deal for a great end result. The red on the top of the dash by the speaker grille is a flat red, no gloss. The dash surround is also almost flat. The metal on the dash is semi gloss. The red cars I've seen had a darker red on the flat areas. Legendary is the interior to use, for sure. I have no experience with aftermarket consoles. PY gets high marks as a vendor. I've also had excellent results from AMES and Year One. Congrats on keeping the red interior...a great interior color, IMO....


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

Riccap said:


> I'm new to GTOs and managed to find a 90% complete car...the only major bit of work left is to install the interior. Unfortunately, the seller was planning on a black interior and did the dash in black. My first question is whether its possible to update the dash board and pad to red without removing the windshield and complete disassembling the dash instruments...I'm guessing that's it not possible, but I'd sure appreciate everyone's experience with this before I start tearing the car apart.
> 
> I also have a couple of other questions:
> 
> ...


I have a reproduction die cast console in mine and it was a perfect match to the original. It was well made and went together just fine.


----------

